# My new Shapton Pro Glass Stones



## andur (Apr 4, 2016)

Just wanted to share my joy of gluing a Shapton pro stone to a piece of satin glass. 
I've heard reports of people having warping issues with Shapton Pro stones, also the risk of breaking when worn thin etc. So on my way home from work I stopped by a place that deals with glass and ordered 4 pieces of 4x210x70mm pieces of satin glass (just like the Shapton Glass ones). Satin is in my idea good because you can use the satin side for lapping a fine stone and it won't show the scratches as easily.

Some polyurethane glue and some clamps. Wipe off the excess and you're done! The 5k stone shown with a splash of water which makes it clear.














Have a good day!


----------



## berko (Apr 4, 2016)

thanks for showing!


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice mod.


----------



## andur (Apr 4, 2016)

Trick is to mask the stone on all the sides with masking tape. Then squeeze a thick line of transparent glue on the stone or glass. Use 2-3x as much as you'd need so it will all squish out from the sides. Then use big bunch of paper towels and some solvent to clean the sides. It'll squeeze out for a few minutes because the glue is fairly thick and will take some time to displace. If done correctly and you're lucky there won't be any bubbles.


----------



## Tall Dark and Swarfy (Apr 4, 2016)

Smart!


----------



## fujiyama (Apr 5, 2016)

I like this! I'm not sure it's something I'll do, but it's likely worth the cost and effort.


----------



## Asteger (Apr 5, 2016)

... Also adds some nice thickness (and therefore height) to otherwise thin stones. My 220 is very thin, but in the photo above whatever you've shown is already thicker. Maybe it depends on grit :dontknow:


----------



## andur (Apr 5, 2016)

Don't know about the thickness. In the photos there's a 5000 and a 1000.


----------



## andur (Apr 5, 2016)

Funny thing is I just realised there is no grit markings on the stones! All my plans of keeping the print nice and clean and gluing the stones to glass bases with transparent glue was to see the grit numbers (like the Shapton glass) and only now did I realise the grit isn't printed on them! Only "medium" and "super" etc. Must be the japanese domestic market stones.


----------



## Asteger (Apr 5, 2016)

andur said:


> ... see the grit numbers (like the Shapton glass)...



Oops, mistook these for S-glass


----------



## superk17 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, I have some pro stones also. What is the advanced of gluing to the glass?


----------



## ooeei (Apr 24, 2016)

How much did the glass cost? I looked around online and it was crazy expensive. I suppose a local retailer might be cheaper.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 24, 2016)

I just went to a local glass shop and had them custom cut some 10mm thick pieces to the same size as Chosera stones and chamfer the edges just slightly. They aren't satin glass but I think they were were pretty cheap ($7-10 CAD each IIRC)


----------



## ooeei (Apr 24, 2016)

tjangula said:


> I just went to a local glass shop and had them custom cut some 10mm thick pieces to the same size as Chosera stones and chamfer the edges just slightly. They aren't satin glass but I think they were were pretty cheap ($7-10 CAD each IIRC)



Guess I need to look locally, it was something like $20 each online.


----------



## andur (Apr 24, 2016)

I paid $20 for 4 and consider it very expensive. Half the price was because of the chamfering which was done by hand. It can also be done on your DMT and other diamond plates.


----------



## ooeei (Apr 25, 2016)

andur said:


> I paid $20 for 4 and consider it very expensive. Half the price was because of the chamfering which was done by hand. It can also be done on your DMT and other diamond plates.



Good to hear, that's more the pricing I was hoping for. I'll poke around at some local shops once I get a couple more Shaptons.


----------

